# Street furniture in Dubai and the UAE



## emmaa (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi ! 

I'm doing some research about street furniture (aka site furnishings) in the world and I was wondering if there are many benches, rubbish bins, picnic tables, etc. in Dubai and in the UAE...

And what do you think of Dubai's street landscape ?

Thank you !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please advise what this is for.



-


----------



## LOGICIAN (Jun 12, 2008)

emmaa said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm doing some research about street furniture (aka site furnishings) in the world and I was wondering if there are many benches, rubbish bins, picnic tables, etc. in Dubai and in the UAE...
> 
> ...


I would comment that Dubai's street lanscaping is very fair and honest attempt to provide commuters a safe passage. But I am not very sure whether storm water drains properly planned and executed. Sometimes, they are carried away with green concept and do some right plantations in some wrong places.


----------



## emmaa (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Logician !

Elphaba » world's urban landscape (especially public benches and other site furnishings) is the topic of my university memorandum, that's why I'm trying to collect information !!


----------

